# I Have a Good Question...



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

How can I remove a app default selection? (e.g. I have gallery and quickpic for pic viewing. When setting my lockscreen, I accidentally checked gallery to be the default app used when making this configuration.) I hate gallery. How can I remove this selection?

Is gallery attached to any important apps/system processes that would give me problems if I erased it?

Thanks for any help?


----------



## therev29 (Aug 14, 2011)

under settings-applications-manager apps - find gallery and clear defaults


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

"therev29 said:


> under settings-applications-manager apps - find gallery and clear defaults


Duh! Seems like not such a great question now... Lol... Thanks for the fast response.


----------

